# Reserve Class B Contracts



## international4455 (10 Aug 2020)

Do some trades have more class B contracts than other trades ? I have recently met a corporal with 6 years of class B service continuously like....renewals i think. Would a logistics officer or the logistics trade too get class B contracts like that ?


----------



## MilEME09 (10 Aug 2020)

HRA and FSA have a tendency to have contracts pop up more often but there is no golden trade that always gets contracts.


----------



## Kilted (10 Aug 2020)

Certain trades might be more in demand because there are fewer people in those trades. However, every unit has class B positions, and a lot of clerks who aren't actual clerks.


----------



## BDTyre (10 Aug 2020)

Our RQSM is a class-B position and one of our former QM's held that position for 7+ years before he decided he wanted to work in the civy world and simply parade as a Class A.


----------



## Staff Weenie (10 Aug 2020)

It also depends on where you go. For example, Ottawa is the land of opportunity for Class B. Other larger bases also have a number of positions. Otherwise, each Reserve Force unit will have a small cadre of Class B postions (typically a couple of Supply Techs, maybe an MSE Op, and a pair of FSA, and an HRA. They will also have one or two positions that are more relevant to the main role of the unit. Brigade HQ will typically have a number of Class B positions, and some are generic in their occupation.

Lately, with such a dire shortage of HRA, many units are hiring out-of-trade people into their Orderly Room. We've had Medical Assistants acting as Clerks for a long time. In Ottawa, many positions are written for 'General Service Officer' or the equivalent for Non-Commissioned Member.

Logistics Officers have many opportunities in Ottawa - though that's mainly at the Captain/Major rank. Officer Cadet to Lieutenant are not fully trained, and there's few Class B Lieutenant-Colonel positions in any occupation in the Canadian Armed Forces. For Supply Techs, there's a broader spectrum of opportunity from Corporal to Sergeant/Warrant Officer. Above Warrant Officer positions may exist, but tend to be very limited in number for Class B.

Feel free to ask any questions. I've been Class B or Class C since 1997, in Hamilton and Ottawa.


----------



## international4455 (11 Aug 2020)

Brothers and sisters thank you again and as always. u never let me down sweet weenie ur awesome. One more thing anyone know what class B is like in the intelligence trade. Is it just as hard as getting in reg force intelligence it took me 2 and half years to just get level 2 clearance but i know a couple of languages and im a news nut of sorts on top of it ive no social media thought maybe i should try it. What u guys think


----------

